
WebKit based Opera (beta) browser for Android - twapi
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opera.browser.beta
======
easytiger
Sad day. but its a fairly good shell. However it inherits loads of the same
bugs as the android chrome beta. Including the one that led me to stop using
it at all which is where it resizes links incomprehensibly. Opera mobile
presto still renders better in my opinion. it also has fewer issues with
pinpoint link selection when zoomed out.

------
Nux
Less snappy than current Opera Mini ...

